# dream box



## bat

being so upset about disappearance of orbit and showtime
speaking to all at work to find im the only one paying for this service all the rest have dream boxes which seem to have gone off for orbit also ,but there not worried as they know with in a short while they will be back .
no wonder it went off whats the point 90% dont pay 
i throw my hands up


----------



## SHendra

I'm not sure what my box is called but it's a bit like the freeview you get in the UK. You get all the free satalite channels from Nilesat and Hotbird. Some are able to get the premium channels to (osn etc) by paying some 3rd party or something like that! Just not available at the moment. 

Think my box costed me around 400 for the box and dish and then some dude to place it up for me! Not had to pay more since and glad to I didn't opt for the premium channels considering whats going on now!


----------



## NZCowboy

We received a txt from CNE yesterday saying
Dear Customer: Due to technical difficulties we've activated a temporary 18 channels at LE 90/month & january will be free of charge.For assistance 02-38276666.

Talked to a shop that sells decoders dishes etc and they have plenty of HD decoders @900LE but its not the decoders that is the problem, its that there is a dispute between CNE and OSN and the OSN have blocked CNE's ablitily to boardcast the OSN channels. 
So either CNE will sort out the problems or another company will get the right to boardcast the OSN channels in Egypt.


----------



## canuck2010

NZCowboy said:


> We received a txt from CNE yesterday saying
> Dear Customer: Due to technical difficulties we've activated a temporary 18 channels at LE 90/month & january will be free of charge.For assistance 02-38276666.
> 
> Talked to a shop that sells decoders dishes etc and they have plenty of HD decoders @900LE but its not the decoders that is the problem, its that there is a dispute between CNE and OSN and the OSN have blocked CNE's ablitily to boardcast the OSN channels.
> So either CNE will sort out the problems or another company will get the right to boardcast the OSN channels in Egypt.


Hi,

So what are the 18 channels? We already pre-payed for 6 months of showtime a couple months ago. This is a rip-off. 
I tried calling the number but its always busy. I imagine the customer service centre would be very busy as well.


----------



## NZCowboy

canuck2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So what are the 18 channels? We already pre-payed for 6 months of showtime a couple months ago. This is a rip-off.
> I tried calling the number but its always busy. I imagine the customer service centre would be very busy as well.


18 non-Showtime chanels, they told me that they would email them to me when I spoke to them but ... still waiting!!
Basically the extra channels they through in for free with the Showtime packages.


----------



## canuck2010

Alright I just got through to Showtime. They said that they are getting the new boxes in Jan and they'll switch out the old one for free.


----------



## NZCowboy

canuck2010 said:


> Alright I just got through to Showtime. They said that they are getting the new boxes in Jan and they'll switch out the old one for free.


I wouldn't hold my breath, they have been saying that since about June.
You won't have got through to Showtime, you would have been talking to Showtimes Egyptian distributors CNE.
Its not the HD decoders that are the problem, I can buy one now, but I still won't get the channels because OSN(Orbit Showtime Network) have blocked CNE(Egyptian OSN distributor) from boardcasting OSN channels.
In other words your smartcard(issued by CNE) currently doesn't give you access to OSN channels.


----------



## bat

NZCowboy said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath, they have been saying that since about June.
> You won't have got through to Showtime, you would have been talking to Showtimes Egyptian distributors CNE.
> Its not the HD decoders that are the problem, I can buy one now, but I still won't get the channels because OSN(Orbit Showtime Network) have blocked CNE(Egyptian OSN distributor) from boardcasting OSN channels.
> In other words your smartcard(issued by CNE) currently doesn't give you access to OSN channels.


My guy at work seems most impressed with him self as he's going to get me a box and 30le a month will be able to get me English channels I wait with bated breath.


----------



## NZCowboy

bat said:


> My guy at work seems most impressed with him self as he's going to get me a box and 30le a month will be able to get me English channels I wait with bated breath.


There are quite a few free English Channels available but the only way to view OSN at the moment, is if you subscibe to one of the OSN distributors in another country, my wife is in DXB this week and is looking at getting smartcard from there.


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> There are quite a few free English Channels available but the only way to view OSN at the moment, is if you subscibe to one of the OSN distributors in another country, my wife is in DXB this week and is looking at getting smartcard from there.




I subscribe in Saudi... but I know for a fact that they had to change all their decoders


----------



## NZCowboy

MaidenScotland said:


> I subscribe in Saudi... but I know for a fact that they had to change all their decoders


Only need to change decoders to receive the HD channels, the shops in Cairo have HD receivers now, if you use a CNE smartcard(subscribe in Egypt) in a new HD decoder your signal will still be scrambled. 
The decoder upgrade is just a smoke screen the real issue is that Showtime has stopped CNE from being able to broardcast their channels, for whatever reason, be it contractual breeches, not paying the bill, or not covering the cost of the new upgraded HD decoders who knows, this is Egypt.


----------



## DeadGuy

The "Consumer protection agency" is said to be negotiating NCN and CNE to "refund" those who did already pay for the services, said the Arabic Al Masry Al Youm website today......

It won't probably be as in you'd get your money back, but the companies said that they'll "figure a way out" to make it up for those who did pay.....

Would've translated the article if only it did make some sense.......But those were the 2 main points anyway!

Good luck folks!


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> I subscribe in Saudi... but I know for a fact that they had to change all their decoders


how desperate do we all sound. got my son to sort out books on my ipad but not cheap. so we go back to the monopoly?


----------

